# popo 850 exhaust



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

hey i was wondering how much hp can be gained from a new exhaust system and has anyone ever tried building there own exhaust system? with exhaust packing and pipe? i was thinking about welding some baffels and putting some packing in my own can instead of dishing out some serious cash for a slip on any thoughts?:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5471

Custom made Dual Exhaust.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Unfortunately I have not seen any big improvements on any exhaust. That tells me Polaris has done a good job with the stock exhaust. 
Here is a Ron Woods that shows the most gain out of all the different pipes I've seen. Looks like just 4 rwhp at the wheels. That might be about 6 total at the crank, but the 4 at the rear wheels will cost more than a 1000 dollars with the required power commander . 250 per rwhp is little steep for me anyways.


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

i was looking at the custom exhaust that a guy did on his brute he just cut it on the end and pulled out all of the baffels and modified them. i was wondering if anyone has done this to the 850 exhaust yet?


----------

